# Entre Prosa e Segredo: Campo Grande, pelas ruas da capital sul matogrossense



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*CAMPO GRANDE - MATO GROSSO DO SUL*

Na confluência entre os córregos Prosa e Segredo (aproximadamente onde hoje é o Horto Florestal) nasceu Campo Grande, fundada por José Antônio Pereira, mineiro de Barbacena, mas que habitava Monte Alegre de Minas, no Triângulo.

Na junção destes poéticos córregos, existe uma das capitais mais "novas" do Brasil (120 anos), irredutível local de divisionistas que na década de 1970 separaram o sul do então Mato Grosso para criar o atual e próspero Mato Grosso do Sul. 

Por ser nova, Campo Grande imediatamente remete as ricas cidades do interior do Paraná ou de São Paulo. Seu Centro sem grandes marcos arquitetônicos históricos, sua ferrovia como expoente de desenvolvimento, suas ruas arborizadas, seus parques, sua arquitetura, a implantação das edificações, os grandes e belos centros comerciais, sua qualidade de vida, dão a sensação do que há de melhor nas grandes cidades de interior, sendo uma bela capital.

Campo Grande é uma cidade de muitos elogios, ainda que não esteja nos roteiros turísticos (é basicamente uma ponte pra Bonito, Pantanal e região para o turista médio), dá a quem a visita a sensação de uma intensa qualidade de vida, de prosperidade e de um povo ordeiro.

Aliás, a cultura campo-grandense e sul-mato grossense é um desses inúmeros exemplos da excepcionalidade brasileira. É uma curiosa fusão entre os migrantes regionais, os imigrantes paraguaios, os japoneses e os indígenas. Daí nascem pratos que despertam curiosidade, como o Sobá, os preparados a base de Jacaré, a profusão de pastelarias, o Tereré, etc.

Somente na terceira vez em que comprei uma passagem a Campo Grande é que pude visitar. Foi uma visita rápida, mas com um motivo muito especial. Queria ver um grande amigo meu, forista *caue.ms*, que já é integrante imovível da minha família; a quem tenho enorme apreço, zelo e carinho. Digo sem dúvidas que este thread é um agradecimento ao carinho que recebi nos dias em que o visitei. Obrigado meu amigo!










Área	8 092,951 km² [5]
Área urbana	154,454 km² (BR: 15º; MS: 1º) – est. Embrapa[6]
População	885 711 hab. (BR: 22º; MS: 1º) – estatísticas IBGE/2018[7]
Densidade	109,44 hab./km²
Altitude	592 m[6]


01 Vista ao Alphaville, ao norte da cidade
IMG_20191006_115536723_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02 Arredores do Campo Grande (Park) Shopping
IMG_20191004_123212672_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20191004_143511741_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20191004_143621050_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20191004_143826166 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06
IMG_20191004_143840475_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20191004_143935063_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20191004_144324995_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09 Uma das entradas do Parque das Nações Indígenas, um dos principais de Campo Grande. Aqui antigamente existia uma aldeia indígena, em perímetro urbano.
IMG_20191004_144645155_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10 Aquário do Pantanal
IMG_20191004_145335993_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20191004_145438848_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12 Av. Afonso Pena, um dos principais eixos da cidade. É ajardinada de ponta a ponta e permite um flanar agradável sob cantos de pássaros e sombra de árvores frondosas.
IMG_20191004_145709437_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20191004_145809823_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20191004_150148283 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20191004_150239899_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16
IMG_20191004_150436244_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20191004_150442654_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20191004_150518084_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20191004_150525760 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20
IMG_20191004_150905812_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20191004_150909823_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20191004_151240993_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20191004_151313581_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20191004_151428727_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25
IMG_20191004_151520856 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26
IMG_20191004_151537428_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20191004_151626820_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20191004_151709941_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20191004_151741606_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20191004_151925136_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20191004_151948176_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20191004_151951937_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20191004_152038772 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20191004_152116243_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20191004_152144240 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20191004_152228134_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20191004_152248610_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20191004_152301475_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20191004_152318064_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20191004_152535878_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41
IMG_20191004_152557674_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42 Ruas residenciais
IMG_20191004_152600233_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43
IMG_20191004_152624276_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20191004_152715600_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20191004_152825143_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20191004_152920632_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20191004_153026063_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20191004_153154396_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20191004_153240587_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20191004_153337530_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20191004_153405305_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20191004_153636166_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20191004_153859976 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20191004_153905206_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20191004_154134009_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20191004_154234619_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20191004_154403592_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20191004_154556080_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20191004_154603131_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20191004_154621354 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
No meio da cidade <3
IMG_20191004_154708574 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62 Já chegando no Centro de CG
IMG_20191004_154743338_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20191004_154826722_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20191004_154841978_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20191004_154910513_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66
IMG_20191004_154918888_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20191004_154942139_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20191004_155012201_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20191004_155050628_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20191004_155056274_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20191004_155127076_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20191004_155202548_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20191004_155336118_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74
IMG_20191004_155524336_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20191004_155545316_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76
IMG_20191004_155619842_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20191004_155846251_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20191004_155912307 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20191004_160015677_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20191004_160025641_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20191004_162155132_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20191004_162255709_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20191004_162325889_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84 Revitalização do Centro de Campo Grande. Está ficando ótimo! Espero que tirem a fiação
IMG_20191004_163105685_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20191004_163109934_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86
IMG_20191004_163113713_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87 Um art-déco dos Correios
IMG_20191004_163438088_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88 Feira Central, local para se comer Sobá ou um bom pastel
IMG_20191004_175945757 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89 Shopping Bosque dos Ipês
IMG_20191004_193301715 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90 FIEMS
IMG_20191005_101505858_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20191005_101829064_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20191005_101946513_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20191005_103021756_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94 Chegando no Horto, local fundacional de Campo Grande
IMG_20191005_103452824_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20191005_103553461_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20191005_103813529_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97
IMG_20191005_103947878_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20191005_104105902 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20191005_104130605_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_20191005_105000160_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
IMG_20191005_105009689_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_20191005_105218076_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103 Mercadão. Tem de tudo, inclusive pastel de jacaré
IMG_20191005_105931045_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104 Me parece ser a catedral modernista
IMG_20191005_113005603_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105 Centro de CG em obras
IMG_20191005_113338231_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

106
IMG_20191005_113346984_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107 Praça Ary Coelho
IMG_20191005_113530344_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108
IMG_20191005_113557050_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
IMG_20191005_113615231_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110
IMG_20191005_113620409_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

111
IMG_20191005_113706595_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

112
IMG_20191005_113745015_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113
IMG_20191005_114046537_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

114
IMG_20191005_114434432 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

115 Morada dos Baís, hoje um ponto de eventos
IMG_20191005_114555793_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

116
IMG_20191005_114605501_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

117
IMG_20191005_114947875 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

118
IMG_20191005_115130697_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

119
IMG_20191005_115234112_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

120
IMG_20191005_120239148 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

121
IMG_20191005_120317193 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

122
IMG_20191005_120412264_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

123
IMG_20191005_120419611_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

124
IMG_20191005_120524386 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

125
IMG_20191005_120528437_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

126 "De volta para o futuro", como me disse a Dea
IMG_20191005_120605792_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

127 Hotel Gaspar, pioneiro em CG
IMG_20191005_120643629_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

128 Casas no leito ferroviário
IMG_20191005_120742731 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

129
IMG_20191005_120807005_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

130
IMG_20191005_120832254_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

131 Antiga Ferroviária
IMG_20191005_120927689 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

132
IMG_20191005_121226214_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

133 Parque Sóter
IMG_20191005_125150535_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

134
IMG_20191005_125856244_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

135
IMG_20191005_130534462_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

136 Via Parque (Av. Nelly Martins)
IMG_20191005_130650236_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

137
IMG_20191005_130819191_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

138
IMG_20191005_131147285_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

139
IMG_20191005_131323909_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

140
IMG_20191005_131323909_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

141
IMG_20191005_131326361_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

142
IMG_20191005_131544527_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

143
IMG_20191005_133029304_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

144
IMG_20191005_133537657_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

145
IMG_20191005_134236516_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

146
IMG_20191005_134438653 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

147
IMG_20191005_134521859_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

148
IMG_20191005_134739602_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

149
IMG_20191005_134927448_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

150
IMG_20191005_143015811_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

151
IMG_20191005_143320254 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

152 Lago do Parque das Nações, estava seco para limpeza. O parque está em obras. 
IMG_20191005_143811979 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

153
IMG_20191005_144927852_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

154 Monumento Indígena
IMG_20191005_145827879_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

155
IMG_20191005_145912515_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

156
IMG_20191005_150017646_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

157 Contraste
IMG_20191005_150024503_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

158
IMG_20191005_150201068 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

159
IMG_20191005_154034277_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

160
IMG_20191005_154034277_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

161 Museu Dom Bosco
IMG_20191005_154230119_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

162
IMG_20191005_154336913_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

163 PARENTES!!!
IMG_20191005_154632541 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

164
IMG_20191005_155144138_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

165
IMG_20191005_155647466_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

166
IMG_20191005_161310918 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

167 Eu como amante de futebol, fiz questão de conhecer (e o Caue pacientemente me levou) o Estádio Pedro Pedrossian. Maior estádio universitário do Brasil, pertence a UFMS. 

O estádio tem uma rica história, sendo casa do Operário-MS e do Comercial-MS. O primeiro fez grandes campanhas no campeonato brasileiro dos anos de 1970 e 1980. Na década de 1980, durante uma partida entre Operário e Vasco, disco voadores pairaram sobre o estádio lotado de torcedores e imprensa, no que é até hoje o maior avistamento coletivo de OVNIs
IMG_20191005_162812383_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

168 O estádio está interditado pelo MP
IMG_20191005_163112651 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr
169 Fim
IMG_20191006_115212273_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

Obrigado!!


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Ótimas fotos Henrique Silvestre, como você pode notar Campo Grande está passando por melhorias em várias localidades, por isso muitas obras, dentre as principais a requalificação da Rua 14 de Julho (Reviva Campo Grande) no centro antigo, que terá fiação subterrânea, plantio de árvores nativas ou não e mobiliário urbano, também do quadrilátero central em si em nova etapa.

No Parque das Nações Indígenas com o lago principal drenado, ocorre o processo de desassoreamento e revitalização, local que também há o Aquário do Pantanal com obras previstas para serem retomadas em breve. O parque além do Museu das Culturas Dom Bosco: MCDB abriga o Museu de Arte Contemporânea: MARCO, a Concha Acústica Helena Meirelles batizada com o nome de uma grande violeira, cantora e compositora da terra, reconhecida mundialmente por seu talento como tocadora da denominada viola caipira. Em uma ilha no lago está o monumento do Cavaleiro Guaicuru (eram famosos por serem uma tribo guerreira que se utilizavam de cavalos para as caçadas e ataques que habitavam o Pantanal).

Embora a Morena não seja uma cidade turística noto que está buscando cada vez mais maximizar seus atributos culturais/históricos, através de obras públicas e privadas para conseguir reter por mais tempo os viajantes que seguem para Bonito e Pantanal. 

Muito agradecido pelas fotos que carinhosamente tirou de cada canto que passou e, feliz pela visita na nossa Cidade Morena. Espero que tenha gostado!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Michael. Gostei muito de CGR. Ainda que não seja uma cidade turística padrão, tem pontos interessantes e uma cultura marcante. Me chamou a atenção a limpeza da cidade, o tamanho da mancha urbana, a prosperidade. Só elogios. E feliz de que a cidade esteja melhorando a zeladoria.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Belas imagens!

A cidade tem um ar de prosperidade. Me lembrou muito cidades do interior de São Paulo.

Achei que a cidade tem uma combinação muito boade construções e verde.

Excelente trabalho!


----------



## Byer (Feb 21, 2010)

Belo thread! Obrigado pelas fotos super atuais!


----------



## Andrems (Sep 4, 2007)

Obrigado por fotografar a casa Do Operário de Campo Grande... <3 ano que vem está convidado para assistir a um Comerário!! Volte sempre....


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado pessoal. Já respondo um a um


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Que bom que gostou de Campo Grande, Ice!

Ela passa por um momento muito especial, apesar de ter nascido em 92, pude acompanhar a evolução da Morena a cidade com jeitão de interior cresceu, expandiu, adensou o transito já não e mesmo as opções de comercio e serviços idem. Hoje ela não deve nada a nem uma grande urbe do Brasil é "Mulher feita". 

Se me permite uma colocação os libaneses deram grande contribuição para Campo Grande ser o que é hoje. Grandes empresários e comerciantes tem essa descendência Elias Zahran, fundador da TV Morena, e Rachid Neler empresário das telecomunicações são exemplo disso, e a culinária libanesa é encontrada com fartura em CG.

Obrigado por compartilhar nossa terrinha nos brindando com tuas belas fotos. Quando voltar a MS venha a Ponta Porã, será bem recebido .

OBS: Achava que o OVINI era lenda urbana, meu pai contava a história, posteriormente descobri a veracidade e mais de 27 mil pessoas presenciaram o fenômeno em 1982.

OBS2: O lago vazio parece filme pós apocalíptico.


----------



## caue.ms (Aug 1, 2009)

Grande Henrique, meu irmão! Que bom que gostou de CGR, te receber aqui foi muito especial para mim. Seja sempre bem-vindo e espero que não demore a voltar. 
A propósito, só fotão. Mas não vou falar da nossa cidade porque sou suspeito hahahaha.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Guiga said:


> Belas imagens!
> 
> A cidade tem um ar de prosperidade. Me lembrou muito cidades do interior de São Paulo.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Guiga. Comentei com o Cauê: Campo Grande lembra muito as boas cidades do interior do Paraná e de São Paulo. Um misto de Cascavel, Ribeirão Preto, São José do Rio Preto, etc.... Não é demérito. Pra mim, o que há de melhor do Brasil está no interior. Mas Campo Grande é uma grande cidade, espraiada, com movimento, prosperidade compatíveis ao seu porte.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Byer said:


> Belo thread! Obrigado pelas fotos super atuais!


Obrigado Byer!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Andrems said:


> Obrigado por fotografar a casa Do Operário de Campo Grande... <3 ano que vem está convidado para assistir a um Comerário!! Volte sempre....


Quero ir em jogo, hein? Adoro esses campeonatos alternativos. Sempre que podia ia no campeonato capixaba. Hahaha abraços


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Que bom que gostou de Campo Grande, Ice!
> 
> Ela passa por um momento muito especial, apesar de ter nascido em 92, pude acompanhar a evolução da Morena a cidade com jeitão de interior cresceu, expandiu, adensou o transito já não e mesmo as opções de comercio e serviços idem. Hoje ela não deve nada a nem uma grande urbe do Brasil é "Mulher feita".
> 
> ...


Toda colocação, correção, complemento é sempre bem vinda , Ponta. Agradeço pelo prestígios nos meus threads, e em especial nesse. Gostei demais de CGR e, assim que possível, irei de novo, explorar o interior sul matogrossense. 

Abraços!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

caue.ms said:


> Grande Henrique, meu irmão! Que bom que gostou de CGR, te receber aqui foi muito especial para mim. Seja sempre bem-vindo e espero que não demore a voltar.
> A propósito, só fotão. Mas não vou falar da nossa cidade porque sou suspeito hahahaha.


Obrigado meu amigo. A viagem não poderia ser melhor sem sua companhia. E espero em breve te receber, seja em Imbituba, Vitória, onde for. És um irmão do coração. Forte abraço meu guerreiro.


----------



## Byer (Feb 21, 2010)

Por mais que eu adore o interior de São Paulo, pois já morei em Marília e sempre me sinto em casa quando vou para lá, acho Campo Grande mais próxima do interior do Paraná, em se tratando de urbanismo, devido as ruas e avenidas largas e bem arborizadas. As cidades do interior paulista que conheço - Presidente Prudente, Araraquara, Marília, Ribeirão Preto, Campinas - costumam ter centros com ruas mais estreitas e as vezes pouco arborizadas, mesmo não sendo cidades antigas. A exceção dessa regra talvez seja Campinas. Mas, sim, com certeza CGR possui fortes elementos tanto do PR quanto de SP.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Byer said:


> Por mais que eu adore o interior de São Paulo, pois já morei em Marília e sempre me sinto em casa quando vou para lá, acho Campo Grande mais próxima do interior do Paraná, em se tratando de urbanismo, devido as ruas e avenidas largas e bem arborizadas. As cidades do interior paulista que conheço - Presidente Prudente, Araraquara, Marília, Ribeirão Preto, Campinas - costumam ter centros com ruas mais estreitas e as vezes pouco arborizadas, mesmo não sendo cidades antigas. A exceção dessa regra talvez seja Campinas. Mas, sim, com certeza CGR possui fortes elementos tanto do PR quanto de SP.


Algumas ruas em que circulei me lembraram imediatamente Ribeirão, especialmente em ruas residenciais. Me senti no bairro de parentes meus (Jd. Paulista); mas, de fato, CGR é mais arborizada que a média do interior paulista. MS é um caldeirão de gente de tantos lugares quanto é possível imaginar. O exercício de ver similaridade com outras praças é meramente ilustrativo. Campo Grande tem personalidade própria e forte.


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Eu adorei as fotos, Ice_Climber! Representou muito bem nossa capital! Parabéns!
Que bom que aproveitou!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Honestamente eu gostei muito de Campo Grande. Lembra Goiânia, "tudo novinho", bastante tranquila, muita área verde e sem favela. Muito agradável. Tá aí um lugar que eu acharia muito bom morar. Valeu por nos trazer essas fotos, Ice! Abraço!


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Muito bem retratada CG. Cidade onde vivem a maioria dos meus parentes paternos. Sempre que posso vou Ã* CG. ParabÃ©ns pelo thread!!!!


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Que Cidade agradável, parece ter uma ótima qualidade de vida, bem arborizada, ruas largas, acessível ao pedestre, prédios modernos e prédios antigos contrastando positivamente! 

Espero conhecer essa linda Capital um dia, belo thread!


----------



## Romão (Jul 24, 2008)

Campo Grande é uma das cidades da lista de lugares que preciso voltar com calma.
Estive na cidade apenas um vez para o casamento de uma amiga, fiquei só 24 horas , o pouco que andei pela city foi de carro de um lugar pro outro, mas a impressão confirmou as boas expectativas que tinha em relação às qualidades da capital sul-mato-grossense.
Mais um thread com o padrão ice de qualidade


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Rudiero said:


> Eu adorei as fotos, Ice_Climber! Representou muito bem nossa capital! Parabéns!
> Que bom que aproveitou!


Obrigado Rudiero. Tenho muita vontade de ir a Dourados!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Inconfidente said:


> Honestamente eu gostei muito de Campo Grande. Lembra Goiânia, "tudo novinho", bastante tranquila, muita área verde e sem favela. Muito agradável. Tá aí um lugar que eu acharia muito bom morar. Valeu por nos trazer essas fotos, Ice! Abraço!


Obrigado meu grande amigo Inconfidente. Tenho certeza que tu ia adorar CGR, cheio de mulheres lindas. :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Jean Carlos Boniatti said:


> Muito bem retratada CG. Cidade onde vivem a maioria dos meus parentes paternos. Sempre que posso vou Ã* CG. ParabÃ©ns pelo thread!!!!


Obrigado Jean!!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

BaianoNato said:


> Que Cidade agradável, parece ter uma ótima qualidade de vida, bem arborizada, ruas largas, acessível ao pedestre, prédios modernos e prédios antigos contrastando positivamente!
> 
> Espero conhecer essa linda Capital um dia, belo thread!


Obrigado Baiano!!! :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Romão said:


> Campo Grande é uma das cidades da lista de lugares que preciso voltar com calma.
> Estive na cidade apenas um vez para o casamento de uma amiga, fiquei só 24 horas , o pouco que andei pela city foi de carro de um lugar pro outro, mas a impressão confirmou as boas expectativas que tinha em relação às qualidades da capital sul-mato-grossense.
> Mais um thread com o padrão ice de qualidade


Um pulo em CGR, conheer a cidade e explorar o interior, Bonito, Pantanal... Grande programa! Obrigado Romao!


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Que bela e prospera capital. Realmente lembra as grandes cidades pujantes do interior com Ribeirao Preto, Uberlandia, Londrina etc. Tem um futuro brilhante. Parabens pelas fotos. Agora a fiacao aerea e' uma "praga nacional" Estraga as fotos, principalmente a dos edificios. Poucas cidades tem os centros com a fiacao subterranea ou aterrada. Valeu!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Nem fale. Isso que achei a fiação aérea de Campo Grande mais discreta que a média. Porque tem cidade que você nem vê os prédios kkk


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Muito bom ver Campo Grande pelas tuas lentes, Ice.

Acho muito legal ver teus threads, através deles estamos sempre conhecendo novas cidades brasileiras. Isso é muito bom!
Continue assim, apreciamos muito!


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Parabéns pelas fotos, top!


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Até hj me lembro, desde a primeira vez em que pisei na cidade, de como as avenidas centrais de CG me lembravam Chapecó. 

Um dos melhores churrascos que comi foi aí. Já faz quase uns 5 anos que não piso em CG. Valeu pelo registro, Ice.


----------



## Daniel Hume (Dec 7, 2011)

Então o senhor esteve na nossa aprazível Cidade Morena, sr. Ice? haha

Belíssimas fotos, parabéns.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Quem visitar Campo Grande e quiser um role diferenciado segue o vídeo, com sua licença Ice:


----------



## Iturama (Mar 7, 2012)

Belíssima morena! Conheci em 2012 e já fiquei apaixonado.

Em maio passei por aí descendo pra Bonito e nem deu pra dar uma volta denovo. Imagino que muita coisa mudou!

Moraria fácil fácil em Campo Grande!

Parabéns Ice!


----------



## lorrampaiva (Feb 7, 2008)

Quando olhava (e olho) fotos de Campo Grande, imaginava sempre que a cidade não tinha cara de capital e sim de uma cidade média do interior brasileiro. Isso não é uma crítica, é claro, só acho isso um pouco curioso. Como é uma cidade nova, capital de um estado igualmente novo, acaba deixando essa impressão.

Boas fotos Ice!


----------



## soruco (Dec 5, 2006)

Nossa, Campo Grande esta tao diferente!! Morei dos meus 14 aos 24 anos, fiz faculdade na cidade, entao Campo Grande fez parte de uma importante fase de minha vida. Fico feliz em ver a 14 de Julho sendo revitalizada. Quem sabe um dia posso ir visitar a cidade. Muito quente a cidade, disso eu lembro bem haha


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Linda!!! Metrópole com cara de primeiro mundo!!! maravilhosa!!!


----------



## Lafaveiga_madrid (Aug 25, 2010)

Belas fotos, Ice!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

CG continua linda desde a ultima vez que a vi, em 2015. Espero voltar em breve.
Seu thread foi um dos melhores da cidade aqui no fórum, Ice.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, Ice querido...

Thread super completo, vi ângulos inéditos e adorei! Muito arborizada (amo muito tudo isso) e deu vontade de visitar!

Claro que tb quero comer, principalmente aquele pastel de jacaré q vi e o famoso sobá.

O trem é uma atração à parte, não tive como não lembrar do filme...rs

Obrigada, migo, por compartilhar com a gente!

Bjks e :hug:


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Ótimo ver nossa Morena pelos olhos de outras pessoas! 

Ótimas fotos, belos locais... :applause: Ainda que a cidade poderia estar MUITO melhor, está indo no caminho certo.

Ainda pretendo fazer um thread só com os locais mais afastados do centro, não sei quando! :lol:

Seja sempre bem vindo! Volte sempre. kay:


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

Linda Campo Grande, pelas fotos do Ice dá p/ ver que está ainda melhor do que eu conheci.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Enzo said:


> Muito bom ver Campo Grande pelas tuas lentes, Ice.
> 
> Acho muito legal ver teus threads, através deles estamos sempre conhecendo novas cidades brasileiras. Isso é muito bom!
> Continue assim, apreciamos muito!


Obrigado Enzo!!! Obrigado pelo prestígio. :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Fabio Soares said:


> Parabéns pelas fotos, top!


Obrigado Fabio!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Geoce said:


> Até hj me lembro, desde a primeira vez em que pisei na cidade, de como as avenidas centrais de CG me lembravam Chapecó.
> 
> Um dos melhores churrascos que comi foi aí. Já faz quase uns 5 anos que não piso em CG. Valeu pelo registro, Ice.


Obrigado Geoce! Lembra um pouco sim. A força do agronegócio!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Daniel Hume said:


> Então o senhor esteve na nossa aprazível Cidade Morena, sr. Ice? haha
> 
> Belíssimas fotos, parabéns.


Conhecendo as curvas da Morena


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Iturama said:


> Belíssima morena! Conheci em 2012 e já fiquei apaixonado.
> 
> Em maio passei por aí descendo pra Bonito e nem deu pra dar uma volta denovo. Imagino que muita coisa mudou!
> 
> ...


Obrigado Iturama. Essa ida a Bonito ta nos planos pra mim. :cheers:



lorrampaiva said:


> Quando olhava (e olho) fotos de Campo Grande, imaginava sempre que a cidade não tinha cara de capital e sim de uma cidade média do interior brasileiro. Isso não é uma crítica, é claro, só acho isso um pouco curioso. Como é uma cidade nova, capital de um estado igualmente novo, acaba deixando essa impressão.
> 
> Boas fotos Ice!


Obrigado Lorram!!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

soruco said:


> Nossa, Campo Grande esta tao diferente!! Morei dos meus 14 aos 24 anos, fiz faculdade na cidade, entao Campo Grande fez parte de uma importante fase de minha vida. Fico feliz em ver a 14 de Julho sendo revitalizada. Quem sabe um dia posso ir visitar a cidade. Muito quente a cidade, disso eu lembro bem haha


Obrigado Soruco. Essa vez quando cheguei 35 graus; após uma chuva despencou para os 26 ou algo por ai. 



cassianoitu said:


> Linda!!! Metrópole com cara de primeiro mundo!!! maravilhosa!!!


Obrigado Cassiano!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Lafaveiga_madrid said:


> Belas fotos, Ice!


Obrigado Lafaveiga!!



Lucas Souza RF said:


> CG continua linda desde a ultima vez que a vi, em 2015. Espero voltar em breve.
> Seu thread foi um dos melhores da cidade aqui no fórum, Ice.


Obrigado Lucas!!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Déa_ said:


> Oi, Ice querido...
> 
> Thread super completo, vi ângulos inéditos e adorei! Muito arborizada (amo muito tudo isso) e deu vontade de visitar!
> 
> ...


Obrigado Déa!!!

Pastel de jacaré recomendo! E a isca também! 



FaB!O [..SgO..] said:


> Ótimo ver nossa Morena pelos olhos de outras pessoas!
> 
> Ótimas fotos, belos locais... :applause: Ainda que a cidade poderia estar MUITO melhor, está indo no caminho certo.
> 
> ...


Obrigado Fabio!!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Linda Campo Grande, pelas fotos do Ice dá p/ ver que está ainda melhor do que eu conheci.


Obrigado Passa!


----------



## Guilherme Olenik CWB (Feb 13, 2009)

Eu fui a Campo Grande quando era muito pequeno e não lembro direito da cidade. Confesso que por outros threads eu sempre achei a cidade meio sem graça, visão que mudou com esse thread do Ice. É uma bela capital! Aparenta ter uma ótima qualidade de vida. 

Só espero que novas construtoras cheguem a cidade, pq ainda dá pra ver que reina a cafona da Plaenge. Campo Grande merece coisa melhor.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Que honra!! Sempre tento passar uma boa imagem dos locais em que visito. Feliz de Campo Grande do thread de CG ter dado resultado. A cidade merece. Obrigado Guilherme


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

lorrampaiva said:


> Quando olhava (e olho) fotos de Campo Grande, imaginava sempre que a cidade não tinha cara de capital e sim de uma cidade média do interior brasileiro. Isso não é uma crítica, é claro, só acho isso um pouco curioso. Como é uma cidade nova, capital de um estado igualmente novo, acaba deixando essa impressão.
> 
> Boas fotos Ice!


Isso, a cidade ter a impressão de não ser "grande", acontece por vários factores começando pelo histórico em 1899 quando houve a emancipação do município de Campo Grande a cidade não passava de uma vila, Arraial de Santo António de Campo Grande, contando com uma rua a 26 de Agosto ou Rua Velha. Nos primeiros anos a cidade era pobre e pequena comparando com várias urbes interioranas Brasil a fora como Ribeirão Preto, Campinas, Juiz de Fora, Campina Grande, Campos, Ponta Grossa e por ai vai.

As coisas começarão a mudar com a chegada da Estrada de Ferro Noroeste em 1914 dinamizando a economia e fazendo CG rivalizar com Corumbá a capital económica do sul de MT até então. Onde eu quero chegar não existia prédios frondosos e exuberantes naquele tempo como nas outras urbes. 

No começo dos anos 1900 a prefeitura local encomendou um projeto de um engenheiro, Temístocles Pais de Sousa Brasil, que inspirado no renascimento urbano francês deu a Campo Grande ruas largas com passeios igualmente amplos e arborizados, esse é outro ponto o centro por ser pouco denso e amplo passa a sensação da cidade não ter o tamanho que tem.

Quando a verticalização começou nos anos 1960, tardia comparado a outras urbes, teve uma concorrente a expansão horizontal por ter um relevo plano e terras disponíveis a cidade foi buscar seus horizontes sendo uma das mais extensas do país. 

Em 1977 quando a cidade foi escolhida capital, por ser a mais importante do interior de MT até então, os prédios e a governadoria foram construídos longe do centro, diferente de Palmas e Brasília capitais mais jovens com palácios imponentes na região central. 

Por último nos anos 1990 a construtora local, Encol, faliu abandonando vários projetos e atrasando ainda mais a verticalização da cidade, aliado a isso uma cultura por morar em casas, Campo Grande ainda é relativamente segura, e no geral os imóveis são mais acessíveis que em outras capitais.

Espero ter conseguido explicar, mas a sensação de cidade média vem ficando para trás o crescimento em varias frentes tem mudado a cara de CG, claro a essência interiorana permanece afinal ela nasceu assim. 

Obs: O fator natureza também conta existe uma grande interação com a fauna e flora na capital como Araras, Tucanos voando em pleno centro da cidade, jacarés e capivaras em alguns parques até Sucuri já foi encontrada no Parque das Nações Indíginas, não e comum nas grandes cidades brasileiras.


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Isso, a cidade ter a impressão de não ser "grande", acontece por vários factores começando pelo histórico em 1899 quando houve a emancipação do município de Campo Grande a cidade não passava de uma vila, Arraial de Santo António de Campo Grande, contando com uma rua a 26 de Agosto ou Rua Velha. Nos primeiros anos a cidade era pobre e pequena comparando com várias urbes interioranas Brasil a fora como Ribeirão Preto, Campinas, Juiz de Fora, Campina Grande, Campos, Ponta Grossa e por ai vai.
> 
> As coisas começarão a mudar com a chegada da Estrada de Ferro Noroeste em 1914 dinamizando a economia e fazendo CG rivalizar com Corumbá a capital económica do sul de MT até então. Onde eu quero chegar não existia prédios frondosos e exuberantes naquele tempo como nas outras urbes.
> 
> ...


Realmente CG passa essa impressão de ser menor do que realmente é, por ser pouco verticalizada e não ter muita variedade em termos arquitetônicos (um pouco por ser jovem) ou grandes viadutos e trincheiras... Porem ela é uma cidade bonita (tem bairros acima da media e bons parques) e da o troco no urbanismo e na arborização, nesse ponto pra mim é a melhor dentre as capitais do CO!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado Andrey pela aula de história. 

E de fato, há essa interação. Mesmo na Afonso Pena você vê uma porrada de passarinhos cantandos alegremente, num nicho quase a parte a uma grande avenida movimentada.


----------



## David de andrade (Nov 15, 2004)

População de Campo Grande:
Ano......Urbana.....Total
1900
1910....................4.853
1920...................21.360
1940.....24.479.....49.629
1950.....33.254.....57.033
1960.....64.934.....74.249
1970....131.138...140.233
1980....283.656...291.777
1991....518.687...526.126
2000....665.914...663.621
2010....776.242...786.797
2019....884.334...895.982


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Belas fotos Ice, curto bastante teus threads! Me sinto passeando pela cidade junto contigo.

Quanto a Campo Grande, dispensa comentários cidade limpa, arborizada que transpira qualidade de vida. Moraria fácil lá.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Campo Grande me surpreendeu! a cidade está bem cuidada e é bastante arborizada, e pelas construções parece estar em franco crescimento
Vlw pelas fotos, Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente!!!


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Ponta Poranense said:


> Isso, a cidade ter a impressão de não ser "grande", acontece por vários factores começando pelo histórico em 1899 quando houve a emancipação do município de Campo Grande a cidade não passava de uma vila, Arraial de Santo António de Campo Grande, contando com uma rua a 26 de Agosto ou Rua Velha. Nos primeiros anos a cidade era pobre e pequena comparando com várias urbes interioranas Brasil a fora como Ribeirão Preto, Campinas, Juiz de Fora, Campina Grande, Campos, Ponta Grossa e por ai vai.
> 
> As coisas começarão a mudar com a chegada da Estrada de Ferro Noroeste em 1914 dinamizando a economia e fazendo CG rivalizar com Corumbá a capital económica do sul de MT até então. Onde eu quero chegar não existia prédios frondosos e exuberantes naquele tempo como nas outras urbes.
> 
> ...


Antes dos trilhos, a estrada era fluvial. Os produtos entravam pelo estuário do Prata. Seguiam pelos rios Paraná e Paraguai para só então chegar a Mato Grosso. A nova logística redesenhou a geografia econômica e fez com que Campo Grande desbancasse Corumbá, dona de um movimentado e cosmopolita porto, assumindo a condição de principal centro comercial. Com a chegada dos comerciantes e ricos fazendeiros o centro político foi transferido de Nioaque para Campo Grande.

Quando os trilhos encontraram Campo Grande era vila poeirenta (morena ) e uma região apenas vocacionada para a venda de boi magro. Os caminhos de ferro abriram a flexibilidade na economia de Mato Grosso do Sul.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom gente. Confere a historia de Corumbá ser mais ligada aos unionistas e CG ser reduto separatista?


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Fabio Soares said:


> Realmente CG passa essa impressão de ser menor do que realmente é, por ser pouco verticalizada e não ter muita variedade em termos arquitetônicos (um pouco por ser jovem) ou grandes viadutos e trincheiras... Porem ela é uma cidade bonita (tem bairros acima da media e bons parques) e da o troco no urbanismo e na arborização, nesse ponto pra mim é a melhor dentre as capitais do CO!


Cito dois principais motivos na minha visão, e não é a pouca variação arquitetônica que faz com que a cidade pareça menor do que é:

- Campo Grande é uma cidade ainda bastante horizontal, várias décadas de um plano diretor que favorecia a expansão do perímetro urbano de forma desenfreada, aliado ao relevo, uma cidade em cima de um chapadão, poucos quilômetros temos à planície (depressão) pantaneira.

- Cultural, os campo-grandenses nascidos aqui, na grande maioria preferem morar em casas, de preferência com um grande terreno (os lotes dos bairros mais antigos são enormes). Tanto que a Plaenge ao entrar no nosso mercado teve que se adaptar para cair no gosto dos habitantes, prédios com varandões e churrasqueiras. Verticalização ainda engatinha em Campo Grande, notei muito isso também em Assunção que está tendo o seu boom vertical recente também.

A já elevada Vila de Santo Antônio de Campo Grande nasceu planejada ao contrário do que eu pensava antes de verificar os históricos da ARCA.



> Em 1909, a Intendência Municipal contratou o engenheiro Nilo Javari Barém para realizar o desenho da planta urbana de Campo Grande. Em Junho do mesmo ano, ela foi apresentada, mas sua realização e as providências a serem tomadas na cidade implicaram na reestruturação do Código de Postura aprovado em 1905. O novo modelo teve fortes influências das ideias positivistas, predominante entre os intelectuais brasileiros. (...)
> 
> Neste contexto, Nilo Javari Barém propôs o assentamento urbano no espigão divisor entre os dois principais córregos existentes, o Segredo e o Prosa, formadores do Rio Anhanduí, de modo a ocupar as formas tubulares desses terrenos. O desenho apresentava um plano ortogonal, em xadrez, com ruas largas (sentido leste-oeste). As principais ruas foram consideradas as estabelecidas de Sul a Norte, tendo como eixo central a Marechal Hermes (atual Av. Afonso Pena).
> Ao longo da avenida central foi projetada a implantação de duas praças públicas, considerando-se a Praça da República (atua Praça do Radio Clube) como a principal, em torno da qual deveria se constituir o centro da futura cidade.”
> ...


Sempre vejo que fala-se muito nas trincheiras, viadutos e demais obras de arte ao relacionar Campo Grande com Cuiabá, mas temos que analisar as realidades de cada uma, nós temos uma mobilidade ainda, que não está em suma sobrecarregada, devido o planejamento viário que foi realizado por administradores do passado (ruas largas, alinhamento em xadrez, etc). Devido a inércia da municipalidade na última década, a quebra da continuidade da visão de futuro, já temos pontos de estrangulamento se formando em rotatórias, estão optando por medidas paliativas ao invés de dar realmente uma solução.

É bem verdade que Campo Grande é arborizada, e flerta com a natureza, nós temos três grandes reservas na cidade (Parque dos Poderes/Parque das Nações, 20º Regimento de Cavalaria Blindado e da Universidade Federal de Mato Grosso do Sul), fora os parques lineares ( Av. Nelly Martins/Parque Ecológico do Sóter, Av. Pref. Lúdio Martins Coelho/Base Aérea e Av. José Barbosa Rodrigues com potencial para mais 3), é importante lembrar a retomada do plantio de árvores nativas na região central com a requalificação da Rua 14 de Julho/Reviva Centro e políticas que incentivam a arborização urbana.

Se Henrique me permite postar perspectivas para ilustrar, árvores nativas e exóticas marcam nova Rua 14 de Julho:

O total de 180 unidades estão em fase de plantio na via. As espécies são ipês amarelo, roxo e branco, árvore da China, aldrago, pau-mulato, erva-mate, pau-ferro, jacarandá mimoso, lafontera da Amazônia, fruta de tucano e grandiuva. O plantio deve ser concluído até o fim deste mês.














































https://www.engepar.com/media/gallery/84/5cdd942e78865_06.jpg

Concluindo, penso que o parecer, lembrar um cidade menor não é um defeito, é uma característica, um diferencial da Morena que particularmente gosto, temos quase tudo que uma metrópole abriga junto à tranquilidade interiorana.


----------



## CampoGrandense (Jun 9, 2007)

:applause:

Então nosso ilustre Ice esteve em Campo Grande e ainda por cima fez um thread?!

Parabéns, excelentes fotos. 


Ps.: Só consegui comentar agora porque espatifei meu celular no chão e tô com um provisório que só me fez raiva, o SSC fica todo bugado nele, só consigo dar like. Minha participação ficará restrita aos fds em que conseguir usar o note.


----------



## Fabio Soares (Aug 5, 2013)

Sempre vejo que fala-se muito nas trincheiras said:


> Cara Campo Grande não Aparenta ser menor do que é, só pelo fato de ser pouco verticalizada ou não ter muitos viadutos... O problema maior da cidade é que ela é muito concentrada ali na avenida Afonso Pena (que por sinal é belíssima) e partes do centro ( na verdade é bem cuidado mais não tem nada de especial)... o restante da cidade é cortada por grandes vias, porem não tem praticamente nada de atrativos (falta construções icônicas que marque a cidade). Basta ver que a maioria das fotos que vemos de CG é da AV. Afonso Pena e arredores (verticalização, comercio e órgãos públicos)... Não acho que isso diminui a cidade (pois ela da o troco em arborização e urbanismo), realmente é uma característica, porem isso a diferencia das outras capitais do CO! Por existir essa concentração, hoje a cidade precisa sim de viadutos ou trincheiras em alguns pontos...


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Fabio Soares said:


> Cara Campo Grande não Aparenta ser menor do que é, só pelo fato de ser pouco verticalizada ou não ter muitos viaduto... O problema maior da cidade é que ela é muito concentrada ali na avenida Afonso Pena (que por sinal é belíssima) e partes do centro ( na verdade é bem cuidado mais não tem nada de especial)... o restante da cidade é cortada por grandes vias, porem não tem praticamente nada de atrativos. Basta ver que a maioria das fotos que vemos da cidade é da AV. Afonso Pena e arredores (verticalização, comercio e órgãos públicos)... Não acho que isso diminui a cidade (pois ela da o troco em arborização e urbanismo), realmente é uma característica, porem isso a diferencia das outras capitais do CO! Por existir essa concentração, hoje a cidade precisa sim de viadutos ou trincheiras em alguns pontos...


A cidade mudou nas últimas 2 décadas, desde então cresce dentro do perímetro delimitado, preenchendo os vazios urbanos, têm se formado polos alternativos em outras regiões como o Corredor Gastronômico, Cultural e Turístico da Av. Bom Pastor, novos polos de verticalização como o São Francisco, Sóter e mais recente o Jardim Veraneio. Respeito seu olhar de fora, embora não pense que esse é um dos reais fatores.


----------



## MichaelMS (Jul 5, 2008)

Ice Climber said:


> Muito bom gente. Confere a historia de Corumbá ser mais ligada aos unionistas e CG ser reduto separatista?


Corumbá (capital econômica) era o principal portal de entrada para o Mato Grosso uno através do estuário do Prata, sempre esteve ligada ao Porto Murtinho, Cáceres e por consequência Cuiabá (capital política).

O principal polo político da porção Sul estava concentrado em Nioaque, e posteriormente migrou para Campo Grande após a chegada do caminho de ferro, bem como o centro econômico. Campo Grande antes de se tornar capital do MS, também foi capital do efêmero Estado de Maracaju durante a Revolução Constitucionalista de 1932, uma precoce demonstração das pretensões separatistas com relação ao governo de Cuiabá, a sede do governo foi instalada na Loja Maçônica Oriente Maracajú (Palácio Maracaju), embrião para o que seria o hoje estado de Mato Grosso do Sul.


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Aula de cultura e história nesta página! :applause:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Voces enriquecem demais o thread! Meu muito obrigado!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Passando para matar a saudade da terrinha com as fotos do Ice.

CG S2!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

E eu matando as saudades dessa ótima viagem!


----------



## Mifars (Mar 21, 2015)

Muito bonita Campo Grande! Aparenta mesmo ter muita qualidade de vida. Valeu pelas fotos.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Mifars said:


> Muito bonita Campo Grande! Aparenta mesmo ter muita qualidade de vida. Valeu pelas fotos.


Obrigado Mifars!


----------

